# "serie mecanică(a)?"   şi   "Poz. progr"



## Regent

Buna ziua,

Eu sunt engleză.

Eu trebuie să traducă (în engleză) unui Adeverinţa de la "serviciu public comunitar regim permise de conducere si inmatriculare a vehiculelor" din XXXX. Eu nu înţeleg sensul unor termeni:

"observaţii"

"serie mecanică"  ***

"Mentiuni speciale"

"Nr. adresa"

"Poz. progr"  ***

cele mai importante sunt:

"serie mecanică(a)?"   şi   "Poz. progr"

Care este sensul acestor? Vă rugăm să puteţi explica, mai ales aceste ultime două termeni? :

"serie mecanică(a)?"   şi   "Poz. progr"

Mulţumesc


----------



## farscape

Perhaps this helps a bit. This being a standardized terminology, I can only guess what it means (thus the question marks).

Best,




> "observaţii" - *Comments*
> 
> "serie mecanică"  *** - *(Mechanical) Serial number*?
> 
> "Mentiuni speciale" - *Special notes
> 
> * "Nr. adresa" - *memo/notification/reference number*?
> 
> "Poz. progr"  ***
> - Poz. -  *Position/Place/Classification/Index/...*
> - progr. - *Programme/Programming/Scheduling/Appointment...*
> 
> cele mai importante sunt:
> 
> "serie mecanică(a)?"   şi   "Poz. progr"


----------



## Regent

Thank you for your speedy reference, useful as this needs to be ready by 8.30am tomorrow morning (UK time).

All the notes are useful but I am a bit confused about this:

"Nr. adresa" - memo/notification/reference number?

Does is not imply something about address number (ie. Nr = number and adresa = address).

I also don't know what this is about, "mechanical serial number" means nothing in English.  What exactly is it talking about?  And could "mecanică" be talking about something related to "automobile" area, rather than "mecanical"??


----------



## farscape

Regent said:
			
		

> "Nr. adresa" - memo/notification/reference number?
> 
> Does is not imply something about address number (ie. Nr = number and adresa = address).



*adresă* could aslo mean an official memo or notification. I don't think that in this case - w/o adittional context - that *Nr. adresa* refers to this number: 123 East, Notting Hill, but I could be wrong  In Romanian we use* Strada *(street)* nr. *...



> I also don't know what this is about, "mechanical serial number" means nothing in English.



Can't say I know much more either  but I'm thinking that it could be the serial number for the chassis or maybe the VIN (Vehicule Identification Number) - you can check this and see if the VIN doesn't show up elsewhere, then this could be it.

Later,


----------



## Regent

Thank you.   I understand reference number now.  However, although VIN and chassis number sound like these could be the terms, it would be strange that this type of car registration should be listed on a certificate providing proof about somebody's driving test.  I will have to carry on looking I suppose - or make something up!

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Regent

I wondered if it had anything to do with the "mechanics" element which is required in some of the driving tests.


----------



## farscape

Are there any other elements you can give me to place it in a context? *Serie* is series, serial or the likes and *mecanică* is just an adjective defining *serie* (mechanical).

Later,


----------

